# Surrogacy Symposium London May 2015



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi All

I attended the International Academy of Matrimonial Lawyers (IAML) Surrogacy Symposium in London on Monday (18 May 2015). The Symposium brought together a variety of perspectives about surrogacy law and practice from lawyers around the world, academics, the judiciary and CAFCASS.

The Symposium discussed the legal challenges faced by intended parents, surrogates and children and debated the need for international reform of surrogacy law. A senior judge spoke about minding the legal parent gap in surrogacy cases and the importance of obtaining a parental order.

You can read more about the Symposium on my blog - http://www.michelmores.com/news-views/news/surrogacy-law-parental-order and in recent media coverage - http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/may/18/unregistered-surrogate-born-children-creating-legal-timebomb-judge-warns.

All the best

Louisa


----------

